# Show quality



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm just wondering if my girls would be good for show? Any suggestions???


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You'd need to find out what is the Standard of Perfection for your particular breed in order to see if she qualifies or would do any good at shows. Some traits, coloring, comb points, etc., could disqualify her for the win, depending on what is considered perfect for her breed.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can check with your local extension office , they may have a Standards of Perfection book you can borrow or go in and look at. If your lucky and have a large library in your town/area you may be able to find one there. I highly doubt you'll find the info posted online, they are very strict when it comes to posting online whats in that book.


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks ladies.


----------

